# Hymer B544 Being Scrapped



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just spotted this on E-Bay.

1998 Hymer B544 being scrapped in Doncaster.

Engine and gearbox, Fiat 2.8 TD also up for sale at £1200, listed under 'see other items', below seller's information.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hymer-Mot...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20d16f9b53

Roger


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like a bit of fibreglass and it could be as good as new.

Martin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

:? . . seems to be for bidding on a wheel nut !


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> :? . . seems to be for bidding on a wheel nut !


exactly my thoughts.you will find he is selling each part seperately. jim m :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That listing has ended and yes, it was for one wheel nut ONLY - surprise surprise it did not reach the reserve of £10 +£12 p&p.....

If you look at the sellers other items there are no more Hymer parts readily visible but lots of other car parts....

http://tinyurl.com/dy6rb6f

I think I will not be attempting to buy a Hymer one piece at a time with p&p costs like that.....

the final cost could resemble the National Debt for some countries.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Virtually all the parts are available, including engine & gearbox. You just have to ring the company and inquire.

They are one of the country's largest vehicle dismantlers.

I have just purchased the headlamp levelling system from the vehicle, something I have not been able to find up and down the country, they are like the proverbial rocking horse poo.

They are sending it to one of their yards just three miles away from my home, as well as removing it from the donor vehicle, and are giving a year's warranty, which I think is good service.

I thought anyone doing a home build might be interested in the windows and roof lights, which all have the built-in fly-screens and blinds, and no doubt it still has the complete Truma heating system.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They're part of the Motorhog group, and their prices are usually very good, I got a full X250 exhaust system after my cat was nicked, Only £120 in almost as new condition.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Gee Kev, why are you jumping in to an old post like this? :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very odd, it was on the new post page earlier.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Been sitting in the Delorean again?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You been peeping 

I think someone else posted then deleted it.


----------

